# Thinking about it...



## snake (Aug 25, 2016)

I posted this in another forum; one supposedly more geared to body building and received almost zero input; what a joke! 

I am considering a local BBing show sometime next year. I have 3 under my belt but that was many moons ago and truthfully I was no show-stopper even back then; just being honest with myself.


I spent some time PLing and really feel at home there but the lure of BBing has crept back in; so much now that I started to diet down a little just to see how I may look. I stay somewhat lean for someone that considers himself a power lifter. Currently about 218 lbs.


Here’s my concern; at age 50 I really don’t want to embarrass myself. The last thing I want to do is be the “Ol’ Dog” sideshow. I have seen pictures of guys that may look ok in street cloths but have no business being on stage.


I’m just kicking this around and there’s probably a good chance that I don’t grab my balls and jump. Yet I would like some insight from the guys and gals that have been in this situation.


Thanks for your time!


----------



## ToolSteel (Aug 25, 2016)

I thought about doing a show once


----------



## bigdog (Aug 25, 2016)

I SAY DO IT! ive never been in the situation because im a fat guy(well I was one) for years. If I was in your condition I would say hell with it and go for it. at your age you look 20 years younger man! good luck!


----------



## Jada (Aug 25, 2016)

There's nothing wrong with you doing a show, my advice which I hope it doesn't sound retrated is go into a bulking cycle and train diet hard then  rUn into a cutting cycle and  rip up and c where u land, at least you will c how you look and from there u will know if it's worth it to sign up for the next contest. Hope this made sense:/


----------



## Joliver (Aug 25, 2016)

TID has never appreciated my sense of humor and amazing fighting skills.  I know how you feel.

Snake, I don't go outside just to shoot my guns.  I go outside to shoot something.  I need a target or a goal for most things that I do.  Plus, I am competitive as hell so I understand the need to want to compete. 

There was a movie quote that I am going to absolutely destroy, but it was akin to "You are old when men stop seeing you as dangerous."  The second you feel like people don't fear you as a competitor and you can't strike that fear into them--you are old.  

Get lean, go out there and **** shit up.


----------



## chevybuff (Aug 25, 2016)

I just had a friend of mine compete in the mabba nationals here in Winnipeg in July.   He is 53 years old.  Took 1st in his weight class and in the masters.  There is no reason with some hard work and proper nutrition you couldn't do the same go for it.


----------



## Tren4Life (Aug 25, 2016)

I say up the tren and do it.


----------



## snake (Aug 25, 2016)

ToolSteel said:


> I thought about doing a show once



What, 40 lbs ago? lol



Jada said:


> There's nothing wrong with you doing a show, my advice which I hope it doesn't sound retrated is go into a bulking cycle and train diet hard then  rUn into a cutting cycle and  rip up and c where u land, at least you will c how you look and from there u will know if it's worth it to sign up for the next contest. Hope this made sense:/



Actually it does Jada. That's why I'm trimming down just a little now. I need to see if I can handle the diet for any length of time and I want to see how I look. Albeit I would still need to drop another 15-20 lbs to be stage ready. 


Cornelius Bigsby Coanbread J. Oliver said:


> TID has never appreciated my sense of humor and amazing fighting skills.  I know how you feel.
> 
> Snake, I don't go outside just to shoot my guns.  I go outside to shoot something.  I need a target or a goal for most things that I do.  Plus, I am competitive as hell so I understand the need to want to compete.
> 
> ...



Thanks Jol, now I really do feel old! lol

I'm the same way, I need a reason to do something. Once I commit to it, all my chips go to the middle of the table. I'm not very good at many things but the things I do, I'm very good at.

In powerlifting, I may not be able to beat those young bucks but I sure as hell can run with them. I've seen pics of the local NPC's and the disparity between them and me is much greater than in PLing.


----------



## snake (Aug 25, 2016)

chevybuff said:


> I just had a friend of mine compete in the mabba nationals here in Winnipeg in July.   He is 53 years old.  Took 1st in his weight class and in the masters.  There is no reason with some hard work and proper nutrition you couldn't do the same go for it.



Any chance his first name is Pieter?


----------



## StillKickin (Aug 25, 2016)

Well Snake I suspect you to be the type that once set into motion is hard to stop......correct me if I'm wrong.
So I'm in your corner to getcha sum!
Only you know how you think you will respond to trying to get back to that. And if you're considering it, then you probably have thought out the possible outcomes I'm guessing.
No zuchinni bread for you now! I have to believe you would do well. I believe you would any way.
The wife gonna mind you taking the mind set and approach to getting the win that you will need to do?
No doubt you know how to do what you need to, and I'd like to see you do it. Question is do you want to invest that much of yourself into it.........and of course the show can't be around deer season.
When would the show be? What class would you be in, do they still have that "geriatric class" available?
:32 (6):

By the by, did Kevin Levrone put you up to this?


----------



## snake (Aug 25, 2016)

StillKickin said:


> Well Snake I suspect you to be the type that once set into motion is hard to stop......correct me if I'm wrong.
> So I'm in your corner to getcha sum!
> Only you know how you think you will respond to trying to get back to that. And if you're considering it, then you probably have thought out the possible outcomes I'm guessing.
> No zuchinni bread for you now! I have to believe you would do well. I believe you would any way.
> ...



I really don't see a big change SK. I have always worked out hard; I can't remember missing a workout! The wife knows what I do and just gives me my space so I'm not expecting to have a problem there. I'll be in the gym just like normal; no change. 

There's no way I'm giving up any hunting time so any fall show is out. As for that zucchini bread, I'm about to make some this week and I still have another 2 weeks of dieting to go. Thank God it freezes well! Another problem, that big ass bag of Skittles has to come off the counter. I could eat the entire bag and not realize it. 

Thanks for your vote of confidence brother!


----------



## IHI (Aug 25, 2016)

Snake..if you want to do it, DO IT. 
Just like the idiots I had to talk with when I drag raced who came into my pit talking all this non sense and giving shit advice...it's always easy to scoff and talk shit when your not even partaking, so all their mouth meant dick to me.

If there's uppity mofo''s looking down their nose your competing with, phuck them too, nobody likes arrogant picks anyhow, so again, their mouth means dick to me.

Nothing will eat a guy up worse than knowing he coulda, shoulda, woulda...but didnt. Win lose or draw, I raised my kids to try because there's nothing to hang your head about unless you never tried at all.


----------



## chevybuff (Aug 25, 2016)

No it is not peter.  Good luck if you do compete.  Keep us in the loop.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Aug 25, 2016)

Wait u went on a different forum? Ban hammer where r u?


----------



## snake (Aug 25, 2016)

ECKSRATED said:


> Wait u went on a different forum? Ban hammer where r u?



They lured me in. Said they had less fat people.


----------



## StillKickin (Aug 25, 2016)

Look when the diet starts I will allow you to send me all your tempting goodies.
I'll give you a PO Box to send it all!!!
Yeah, yeah, yeah....I'm a good friend like that...


----------



## bigdog (Aug 25, 2016)

snake said:


> They lured me in. Said they had less fat people.


so DF isn't there? can I get an invite brother? :32 (18):


----------



## TheHercWithAMouth (Aug 26, 2016)

Judging by your physique and the level of competition I see in NPC masters division you could do more than just "not embarrass yourself". You could do a national qualifier. Why just do a local show and slay everyone only to wonder "what would I have done at a regional or national qualifier show?" Go for the big boys and throw caution to the wind...own that ****ing stage. I'd personally recommend running a 20 week diet and  spend the first half recomping, then tighten up the second half. You won't have to suffer as much and you'll be fuller and in better condition than someone who tried to diet down in 12 weeks from offseason mode. It's like landing a plane...nice and easy don't try to nosedive from 15000 feet.


----------



## stonetag (Aug 26, 2016)

Fuk it my man just do it, I'm older that you and still get bucked off a horse, and yep you guessed it, I get right back on.


----------



## bvs (Aug 26, 2016)

Do it!!!!! Im putting $10 on you taking out your class


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Aug 26, 2016)

I say follow your passions Snake. If you want to do one, kick ass and do one. Don't make up reasons for why you don't want to bc then you'll have the regret of it after. You're in great shape, better shape than most guys half your age.


----------



## snake (Aug 26, 2016)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> I say follow your passions Snake. If you want to do one, kick ass and do one. Don't make up reasons for why you don't want to bc then you'll have the regret of it after. You're in great shape, better shape than most guys half your age.



Thanks Doc but in these competitions everyone looks good. There's a big difference between struttin' around the Jersey shore and getting up on stage.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Aug 26, 2016)

snake said:


> Thanks Doc but in these competitions everyone looks good. There's a big difference between struttin' around the Jersey shore and getting up on stage.



That doesn't matter Snake. What matters is the work you put into it. You are competing against yourself as much as you are like in PL


----------



## Matt~ (Aug 27, 2016)

Show us newbies how it's done Snake! That's a journal I definitely would follow!


----------



## sgf (Aug 27, 2016)

I say do it!  I agree with Matt - show the noobs how its done.  I would definitely follow that journal as well, especially since I am also on the older side.  You won't embarrass yourself, and even if you don't slay your weight/age class (which I see no reason why you shouldn't have a great chance of that) you will feel great for having competed.


----------



## nightster (Aug 28, 2016)

If you are thinking about it seriously, then do it.  If you don't you'll always wonder how you would've done. Whatever you decide, good luck!


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Aug 29, 2016)

A little synthol in the calves and you could be a pro....and crush all jada's hopes and dreams.


----------



## thqmas (Aug 30, 2016)

Snake, snake, snake.... Some one just sent me via whatsApp photos of the No.1 winner of a competition held up in the north of Israel. He's 49! You go for it!

Remember, we perceive ourselves differently than what we actually look like. You may not win, ok, but I can assure you that you will not embarrass yourself in any way.

No one gives a f*ck you're 50. You don't look 50 and you got the body that most 20-30 years old can only dream off.

Now let me tell you, we are not only measured by how much we can lift, we are measured by how we confront our fears and how we tackle the hard issues of life. Tackle that shit, brother!


----------



## Ryand (Sep 5, 2016)

You could be the next Kevin Levrone bro lolol.

In all seriousness though. Go for it man.


----------

